# "Great" news for IBS-C-D-A-Spaz



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.biospace.com/news_rxtarget.cfm?RxTargetID=225 All the research are there!!!














I know Mister Jeffrey Roberts







has his own news IBS page but i'm to lazy to find it.







Also,at the first look my link is impressive.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sorry about the flashing topic title.I don't want to give any falses hopes.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Thanks Spasman, Im going to bookmark that for sure


----------

